# Help with cutting the fat! + PICS



## fatbstard (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi guys, new here, wondering if anyone can give me a BF% guess and give me any pointers to getting ripped (natural) so using nothing other than diet and cardio. I know what diet I am going to use, I am looking more for little pointers.

Anyway any input would be great.

Cheers!


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

If you know what diet you're going to use, then just add cardio? can't really suggest anything else really as you kinda answered your own question..just drink plenty of water!

As for body fat i have no idea but i'd say around 12?


----------



## fatbstard (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Control, I know I guess I am looking for tips that I already know, I do need to drink more water. I just find it very hard to lose it and dont know what I have done wrong in the past, I have seen people on here go from like 20+% BF to 10% in 12 weeks, its crazy. I wanna get to 8-9% BF and I would be so F_ing happy, I really want to have contact with someone who can watch me along the way and give advice. You reckon 12%, so need to shift 4%, oh thats some weight, thats around 8lbs of fat I need to burn! So lets say im closer to 14% thats 11.2lbs I need to lose, got my work cut out.

By the way those are some big arms Control, looking good!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Sorry mate, but I'd say you were higher than 12%.

I'd guess at around 15+


----------



## fatbstard (Jan 19, 2011)

No need to be sorry Gsedge1 I thought around 14%, so 15% sound about right.

Cheers mate


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

You look in decent shape to be fair mate, Abs are just visible, and chest plate looks good.

Getting ripped starts in the kitchen. Get that + your training right and you won't go wrong.


----------



## fatbstard (Jan 19, 2011)

Cheers mate, I think I keep getting it wrong in the kitchen to be honest, I think it maybe to do with the fact I have never counted calories or weighed my food, I never wanted to do that as I am not trying to compete, but that maybe the answer.


----------



## SeBb0 (Jan 8, 2011)

if you do not want to obsessed with what you eat macro wise try a restricting cycle with your food intake.. have a look at intermittent fasting mate.


----------



## fatbstard (Jan 19, 2011)

What does that intail SeBb0?


----------



## SeBb0 (Jan 8, 2011)

well restricting your food intake for a certain amount of hours & re-feeding later on in the day.. e.g fast 12 hours/ eat for 6 hours

can be hard to fit around your day at first but u will burn off fat quickly & yes maintain muscle.. as long as you actually eat in those 6 hours & eat lilke a horse on your workout days...EDIT: checkout leangains.com


----------



## fatbstard (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks mate going to check it out.


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

Like i say i'm not the best judge on bodyfat but i doubt its anything over 15, but its not the best pic to tell from? but you're definitely not fat anyways! If i was you, have a read through some of the posts about diet and try find one that suits you best mate..

Diet + cardio = win !


----------



## fatbstard (Jan 19, 2011)

Cheers Control, I used to be leaner and smaller, my Avi pic, I am going to go through all the diets and try one, not sure I can fast for 6 hours SeBb0. I think one of my main problems is I overeat carbs, so I follow a good diet but say lunch is rice and tuna, i will have a plate full of rice (not sure of weight) but a whole large plate of rice, i think thats doing the fat loss no good, I am going to have to start weighing my food, get some digital scales tomorrow!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Gradually decrease carbs, keep protein high, fats moderate, you should be aiming for 1-1.5lb of fat per week.

That would mean very achievable in 12 weeks. Carbs are trial and error really, some people are more sensitive than others.

Fasted cardio or HIIT is about the best way, i have found to lose bodyfat. Hope that helps


----------



## fatbstard (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi hendrix, I did a 12 week diet before and did my normal routine which is 5 days training (weights) for 1-1.5 hours and 45 mins cardio 5 days, I lost hardly any weight I was only eating carbs (as in rice, pasta, potato etc) every 3 days the rest of my meals were animal and vegetable meals. Thats what I dont get all that work and no carbs and the fat didnt move?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

if your having issues getting the last bit off, maybe itll be worth getting ahold of a prep guy and paying him to look after you for a bit.


----------



## fatbstard (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi mikex101, I see your point, what I am going to try first is a diet plan I have seen on here that a guy did and went from 20 something % BF down to 10% BF in 13 weeks. Quite awsome.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> if your having issues getting the last bit off, maybe itll be worth getting ahold of a prep guy and paying him to look after you for a bit.


Thats not a bad idea.


----------



## fatbstard (Jan 19, 2011)

Who's a Prep guy then guys? and what kind of charges am I looking at?

Cheers


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

You can't walk round 24x7 looking ripped.

Cover models, BB's, and movie starts etc only strip fat for show time.

Look into low carb, keto diets, or even at the extreme end of the scale diuretics (not for long term use of course) to lose excess water.


----------



## fatbstard (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi guys, this is the diet I am going to follow I think

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/114513-13-hardcore-weeks-cutting-pics.html

Tomorrow, new diet, start Gym again as I havent been in 6 months bring on the weights and cardio!!! I've missed it!

Gonna get ripped will update pics in 4 weeks!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

so who went from 20% to 10 % mate

just interested to know?


----------



## fatbstard (Jan 19, 2011)

The dude in this link,

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-jo...ting-pics.html


----------

